# Low Voltage switching



## 207sparky (Jan 2, 2016)

Are their any clever ways to deal with this besides rewire? Old fart electrician needs fresh view. Was this done outside of northeast?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

207sparky said:


> Are their any clever ways to deal with this besides rewire? Old fart electrician needs fresh view. Was this done outside of northeast?


 Depending on the style you can still get parts and panels from http://touchplate.com/

What type of system are you dealing with? The kind with the relays in a panel or the individual relays in octagons?


----------



## 207sparky (Jan 2, 2016)

Nippled enclosures off panel. Seems like 2 stage switching relays in front stat wire in back on separate device not sure of manuf. Should I just fish rx?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

One method, of questionable legality but perfectly OK, is to just gut it and do it over with some good quality off the shelf relays. Use a regular residential grade switch on the other end.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

207sparky said:


> Are their any clever ways to deal with this besides rewire? Old fart electrician needs fresh view. Was this done outside of northeast?


I wired 4 or 5 using those GE relays back in the day. I still have a handful of the relays in my shop. No switches or plates though.

GE still sells the relays by the way.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

GE and P&S Legrand still manufacture all that stuff for a 3 wire LV system, including the Despard style momentary switches. The GE RR-7 latching relay mentioned above is still an often used workhorse, you can install one almost anywhere. I have installed new stuff that utilizes Cat-5 for "smart" LV control.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

207sparky said:


> Nippled enclosures off panel. Seems like 2 stage switching relays in front stat wire in back on separate device not sure of manuf. Should I just fish rx?


Don't use Romex, way overkill for 24v Class II control, and you'll go broke.
Somewhere you'll find the 24v transformer tucked away.
It's actually a very simple system once you understand it.
Are you sure you can't repair existing?

https://www.vikingelectric.com/Images/img/043180/GE%20RS2-37.pdf


----------

